# Petitions!!!!!!!!Your To Lose, do you care?



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Since I have started gathering signatures I have noticed many sportsmen avoiding my table. I am always looking around when talking to people, and they pass my table side stepping the entire way, as to say "OW God dont call me over there!" In which I make it a point to call them over. I want to hear why they will not support the biggest issue in the Michigan Sportsmens history. And I do put them or you on the spot! 
I have only had 25 people ask me for petitions once. Two of... which have ask me for them again. If it is the fact that your still trapping, I have to say So!, I gave up my season, cant you give up just a little of yours for your sport? So with saying that. 
Once again asking for more people to gather signatures. The finale dead line to gather signatures is fast approaching. Trapping season is still underway but slowed way down. We are on track, although need to step up our actions. It is all up to you sportsmen to pass this or let your hunting rights slip into the hands out-of-state Anti-hunters. And the people out here saying "it is not your fight", you are so wrong!! That to me is an excuse not to do anything! If you do not have time for this fight, you might as well stop Trapping, Hunting, Fishing. Get a hold of me, in a PM on face book, MIchigan-Sportsmen.com, Or www.mtpca.com. Ask for petitions! How many and your address. 
Guys this is our to lose, and it is everyones fight. Not just mine!!!
Guys this is our to lose, and it is everyones fight. Not just mine!!!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

i need a few more sigs on the one i have..


----------



## ~Last Chance~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Jon, sent you a PM just wonderin if you recieved it.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I would be happy to do Jay`s in Gaylord again if it`s an option. Or Dunham`s in Petoskey for that matter.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Wolverick said:


> I would be happy to do Jay`s in Gaylord again if it`s an option. Or Dunham`s in Petoskey for that matter.


We need more guys like you! 

Thank you


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Lastchance and ottertrapper, Both PM's came through I wiil be sending out numberous petitions Tuesday. Getting them packaged up today!

Jon


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't even start for another month. Once I'm able to I'll be sure to get as many as I can.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm still working on the ones you sent me. It amazes me the people that won't sign. I just went to the party store and see a truck there with coyote hunter sticker. Took petition in and asked them to sign. One flat out refused and the other guy agreed to sign. One said wolf belonged here and didn't need shot. I then debated, argued, explained. He thinks hunting is to big money for state and would never end. I did finally get him to sign also. I just couldn't believe a hunter would refuse.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

This is not about the Wolf, this is about the NRC abilty to name game species. If they like there game species taken from them then they need not sign. But if they want to keep seasons like the Dove season taken form us. Then they nedd to sign! ask them to do you a favor, or the issue with actives getting there free liceases. Those two topics really work. 

Jon


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> i need a few more sigs on the one i have..


They accually would like all signature cards to be sent in every two weeks! If you ned more cards then we can get you more, but the count has to be accurate. so send them in every two weeks please. And thank you for picking up the gauntlet! 


Jon


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

I probably missed it but what is the petition petitioning? If it is a goodcause I am always up to sign it. Sorry I dont have the time to help. I dontfind enough time to trap giving all my travel for work.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

take a look at this and it will answere all questions! 

http://www.citizenswildlife.com/


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Will you be in Lansing for the Deer-Turkey show?


----------



## buttout (Dec 1, 2010)

Good luck to all of you ......when the dove season was up for vote I went door to door to educate and the most of those who refused to support were hunters......will never understand that.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

To all that have contacted me for petitions they are on the way! 

Jon


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

I received 3 in the mail fromm MUCC yesterday and they are being circulated. I do question why you have to have seperate petitions for each county.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a secritary of state rule, not our rule. And I believe it is for the count. It is easier to count them that way. If you have multipule counties on one page it would be difficult to verify each siganature. If you have all in one county the check each county once and your done. And someone may know more then I do!


Jon


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Point of clarification, Jon.
Do signers need to be registered voters?
I have several pages started and will have more this weekend after a co op stat up near Greenville.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

According to the instructions that I received, yes they do.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Only registered voters can sign


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

justlurking said:


> You know people do have other things going on in their lives. Seems some of you live on your computer.
> I can't do that 24 / 7, we have other things going on also.


 I don't even know what this is supposed to mean...


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> I don't even know what this is supposed to mean...


The ducks into hiding remark.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

justlurking said:


> The ducks into hiding remark.


Ok I see now.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice deflection try there, Justlurking. The only thing people are saying is where's your proof to any of your claims? Are you saying you didn't make the APR and baiting claim last month in the ice fishing forum thread then duck out of sight when called out on it?  Wow.

How about trying to stick to the subject and answer the question? Are you once again going to go back into hiding without backing up your BS with facts? Shall I post the recommended legislation verbatim so you can see it in black and white? Then you can highlight the areas which have anything to do with APR's or baiting or any of the other BS that you're spewing forth.

Need the question be asked again or are you going to try and ignore it for the 4th time? You're not the only one with time that's valuable. 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes
When the petition was first posted I was in a heated debate over MAPRs (I am a staunch opponent)
Somebody also posted to give total control of our natural resources to the NRC and to only use sound BIOLOGICAL SCIENCE, (in other words ignore social science or the will of the people) use of bait to help your deer hunting would be gone if that was ever to happen.
The natural resources belong to everybody in Michigan and I want to reserve my voice and ability to vote in regards to our natural resources.
Nice dodge though buttwheat,
No chalange you to answer my post.

You won't get my signature or my vote.


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

I was napping with my cat


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Fine, I will play your Alzheimer's game. I have renewed purpose in calling you out again now that I have discovered you are a cat lover as well as a fact ignorer.

Referring to your earlier lies last month on the Ice Fishing Forum: What does this legislation have to do explicitly with APRs or deer baiting? 

Connect the legal dots or go play with your cats.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Somebody flush the toilet again, there's still a turd floating in the bowl!


And again...


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

So you are saying that I get to go into a polling booth and cast my vote to have a controlled wolf hunt?

What about if a moose hunt is in the works? I have spent enough time in that area of the state to have an opinion that there is not a huntable population of moose yet, maybe someday, but not today.

I believe that you people have no faith in the biologist in the DNR to be able to explain that wolves are not puppies in the woods but the apex predator in the wild and the habitat will only support so many so the population needs to be controlled.
Sometime there are problems when wolves interact with humans by killing domesticated livestock and pets.

Shame on you for not having faith in these biologists, and shame on those biologist for not being good enough to be granted your faith.

The states natural resources belong to every body in this state and everybody should be able to have a say.

Also, something that's been troubling me for years is the NRC. They should be elected not appointed, they should have the same term limits as our legislator. That way if they are not doing the job they can be voted out of office, right now we have to set on our hands and can't do anything.

You will never get my signature or my vote.

Cat sure seems smarter than you right now.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

This is definitely more appropriate!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Justlurking... Just as I thought- you can't connect the dots (because they don't exist), you won't go back to answer the question, admit you are wrong ( you lied) or that you are really just here to stir up angst between APR proponents and foes.

I'm sure being an anti you really get off on all this.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

justlurking said:


> So you are saying that I get to go into a polling booth and cast my vote to have a controlled wolf hunt?
> 
> What about if a moose hunt is in the works? I have spent enough time in that area of the state to have an opinion that there is not a huntable population of moose yet, maybe someday, but not today.
> 
> ...


Term limits is the worst thing that Michigan ever did to our state legislature! If someone is doing a bad job, vote them out! Why have someone that is doing a good job be forced to not run again? Again, the people of Michigan have proved many things to me over the years with the lack of knowledge of our government.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

justlurking said:


> So you are saying that I get to go into a polling booth and cast my vote to have a controlled wolf hunt?
> 
> What about if a moose hunt is in the works? I have spent enough time in that area of the state to have an opinion that there is not a huntable population of moose yet, maybe someday, but not today.
> 
> ...


It isn't about the 'faith in the DNR biologists', but more about lack of faith of those who have never left the concrete jungle to place a vote based on science and facts regarding wildlife management instead of on emotion put forth by outside forces such as HSUS, ALF, and PETA. The only thing it changes regarding powers of the NRC is the ability to name game animals ~ they already have the ability to manage those animals through 'sound science' ~ irrelevant of social or biological science. 

I have all the faith in the world that if the biologists were to report to the NRC that there was a sustainable moose population that would support managed hunting opportunities, that they would employ this information and put forth a hunt. And I would support your opportunity to apply/partake for said hunt.

Bottom line this is about stopping the anti's that have learned how to beat us by doing it in other states ~ through emotional campaigns and the ballot box. They have already proven it with the dove hunt, and are looking to win round two (which they will if we don't come together and support one another)

So the question is, are you willing to set aside your petty, selfish differences to fight back against those that wish to take away what we all love piece by piece ~ or are you willing to look beyond the APR and baiting issues to be a positive force? 

BTW ~ the DNR and NRC already have the authority to take away baiting (as they have proven with the latest CWD scare), so this argument is pointless. And your divisive mentality is exactly what those who are against all of us are counting on... 

Now ~ unless you can come up with a rational argument to anything I posted, and you still refuse to stand with the sportmen and women of this state ~ you are no better than those who wish to take our outdoor pursuits away.....

-Chris


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

If a person will not make themselves a true part of an actionable solution then they themselves will continue to be the problem. 

No matter what the solution is you should be a part of it.

If you don't like the work that is being put forth by the "Citizens for Professional Wildlife Management" then come up with a true solution and begin with an action plan. We are all ears and would like to hear how your plan will be enacted to solve the real problem. What is the real problem again?

Casting stones from the keyboard will do nothing to make things better.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Lurking I'm still trying to figure out why you are against wolf hunting and want to allow Asian Carp to enter the GL?


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Fur-minator said:


> If a person will not make themselves a true part of an actionable solution then they themselves will continue to be the problem.
> 
> No matter what the solution is you should be a part of it.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, he doesn't even know what the initiative is about. He still believes that it is going to enact MARPS.


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> Lurking I'm still trying to figure out why you are against wolf hunting and want to allow Asian Carp to enter the GL?


Huh


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

Why did we loose the dove hunt fight?
Adds like this!!!




Show even one add that contradicted them.
Now they are going to come at us with wolves as wild doggies that need to be left alone.
Wouldn't just even one add by the wildlife biologist explaining the need for population control placed in select places condradict all their efforts?


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

justlurking said:


> Huh


You appear to be the biggest opponent to the CPWM petition on this forum. And the petition deals with wolf hunting and the Asian carp issue, as well as military member rights. Since you refuse to sign the petition because you want to "reserve your right to vote" then you must be against what the petition represents.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's some good and important reading for you just lurking:
http://www.ammoland.com/2014/02/mic...N02fZqp?utm_source=&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=


----------

